# Maddie has a lump



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Since I have had Maddie ... a little over a year now she has always had a lumpy belly. Well the one lump around her one of her teats is getting bigger and has gotten about double in size. When she came into the shelter she had infections because of false pregnancy's. She was spayed years ago but still goes through being in heat.

I am going to make an appointment with the vet but I don't think I want to have it taken out, if that is what they want to do because she is 12 years old and I may be strange but I sometimes think when they open them up it just makes it turn into cancer. It doesn't seem to bother her and she is still going strong.

I know until I get to the vet I don't know what they will say but I guess I am just asking what all of you think. I have put her on bovine colostrum for about a month now. I maybe need to put this in holistic but though this was best for now.

Oh the lump is hard and sort of like a disc.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i understand the dilemma...when they are at that age.....and i believe as you do...open them up and for whatever reason, they don't bounce as they would when they were younger...

but go to the vet....and see if it's something they can do something about with maybe light sedation ...at the very least, maybe a biopsy so you know what you're dealing with.

you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

With the strange heats it sounds like she has a hormone imbalance and this could cause swelling/and such in mammary glands. There are a few holistic options that you could try to see if they alleviate her symptoms without stressing her senior system.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been working since I posted this, so I have to make an app. I just wanted to know what you all thought so I would have something to go on.
thanks sooooooooooooooooooooo much, hopefully it will be this week. Had to do a little over time with one of my little old people.

And Liz go ahead and Pm me if you have something. I did as soon as she started her heat, go ahead and give her the raspberry tea and we will see if she gets nasty.

I mean to the other dogs after she went in heat, but so far so good. And it's been a while she's been off it.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

opening them up, as you say, doesnt turn non cancerous lumps, cancerous.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

bett said:


> opening them up, as you say, doesnt turn non cancerous lumps, cancerous.


Well I'm not so sure of that. I think with animals and people if you have a major surgery that it has and does cause cancer to take hold. I think it taxes the immune system and it takes over. I believe this happened to my grandmother and maybe my first basset hound Sweet Pea. It doesn't really matter there will never be proof.


Ok so I took Maddie to the vet and she feels that it should be taken out. I went ahead and had her test her blood to make sure it was good and it was, she said it was very good, the liver was a little high but thought it was because of the lump. They were going to schedule it for that day but I said I wanted to talk to my hubby and decide if we are going to do it. I told her she was on bovine colostrum and she said good :faint2: yes I was very shocked. Most the vets here are very traditional and do livestock and pets so more natural stuff is never thought of, I'm not saying there not good vets just have never thought of anything unusual. So then I said I know there are some other things I can put her on to make the surgery go better and she said milk thistle for the liver :jaw: ok have I died and left Buffalo Wyoming.......... and this young vet grew up here.

Ok so now I'm real happy maybe I will have someone I can talk to. When I told my old vet I used Colloidal silver he said I was going to give them toxic metal levels or something like that, I rolled my eyes.

Anyway she felt that it would keep growing and may become very large and start weeping or burst. So I guess we are going to have it taken off before it gets any bigger then it will be even harder on her. She was very impressed at how good she looked for her age.

So is there anything else I should put her on before she has this done? And how long and how much milk thistle should I give her. And how long after the surgery should I give it?

Man I hate going through this again after Sweet Pea and Abigail I hate having cancer again. And this is just like Sweet Pea in the mammary glands. And I know it may not be cancerous as Sweet Peas wasn't at first then they just kept coming on and then they did turn into cancer and that was the end.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So I have an appointment next Mon on the 27 th. I was trying to make two appointments work for us. The lump seems to be growing by the day so I hope it is not to far down the line. I tried for Fri but the vet will be gone.

Also I am going to order some probiotic and the milk thistle is already ordered. Maybe I'm paranoid but she seems like she is sleeping more and becoming more clingy to me.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry but hopefully everything will be just fine. Give milk thistle according to the weight doseage on the bottle. How much colostrum are you giving?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm giving her a heaping 1/2 teaspoon full. I was thinking you said give Turtle a 1/2 teaspoon and Maddie is 53 lbs. Is this enough? Turtle is around 46 lbs when last weighed Maddie was just weighed at the vets last week.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

For this week and the week after surgery I would double the colostrum then taper it back down. Maybe the second week do 3/4 and the third week back to half. Hope all goes well


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck to you and miss Maddie. 

I'll be jingling like mad for her


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Liz I tried to like then thank you and it doesn't seem to be working for me. And you too Sprocket I hit like then it worked now it seems to be off.

We will need all the help we can I'm a bit nervous about it. Her back end seems to be also getting worse so she may have a tough couple of days. I may have to sleep upstairs with her.


----------

